
Tesla is most trusted brand in consumers poll for self-driving cars - john58
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-most-trusted-brand-consumers-poll-self-driving-cars/
======
fancyfacebook
Is anyone else kind of skeeved out by this site and the elektrec.co? Sites
that are 90% worship of corporation X really rub me the wrong way, even for
the companies I am a fanboy of.

I suppose there are similar sites like macrumors, but they seem to be
independent and often critical. But these Tesla sites only push out the same
positive, glowing stories over and over.

